# PHILIPS- FW-C780. SE APAGA



## waltermelon (Ene 7, 2007)

amigos tengo este equipo y el problema es que se apaga a los 5s. de arrancarlo.
las tensiones son correctas, tanto de alimentacion com el resto, pero al no tener esquema no puedo seguir.

Agradeceria cualquier ayuda. gracias


----------



## juanpastsierra (Ene 8, 2007)

Hola:
       Si se apaga completamente:

                 El problema que podes llegar a tener es que el modulo integrado de amplificación de salida este dañado, y muchos equipos musicales traen un sistema que desconecta la alimentacion en caso de corriente execiva, que la puede provocar algun componente en corto, o con mal funcionamiento. 

Fijate si lo podes dejar en stand by, si ni siquiera queda en stand by, es muy probable que tengas algun problema con el modulo amplificador.


----------



## waltermelon (Ene 25, 2007)

la averia, efectivamente, es el amplificardor final, tienes razon y te agradezco tu ayuda.
el codigo de esta pastilla es: stk 442-110.


----------

